# Last Minute Rentals - Suggest State Code in BOLD in ad title



## Kurt Brown (Aug 11, 2010)

Suggest that Last Minute Rental section titles could include state abbreviations in bold-faced type - so that it would be easier to quickly find if there were any possible available rentals in a desired location.  Rather than having to look through all the postings.

If it is possible now, I don't know how to bold one word out of the title.  The bold seems to "move down the page".

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't think you can bold a title.


----------



## MichaelColey (Aug 11, 2010)

Another thing that could be done is to use vBulletin's Thread Prefixes.  That also has the advantage that you could select to display threads with just a specific prefix.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 11, 2010)

Why not set a Standard of Including it in the Tittle  - It would be searchable  - Whoops can't search on a two charachter word . . .  .


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a good idea - but that particular forum has a very high number of posts that don't follow the posting rules already, so it's not likely to happen.


----------

